# Voglio provare!

## Legolas80

Salve a tutti, mi sono appena iscritto a questo forum perchè sono molto interessato a Gentoo. Utilizzo linux da un paio d'anni passando attraverso RedHat, Debian, Suse e Mandrake (attualmente sono su RedHat 9) ma non mi sono mai sentito pienamente soddisfatto da queste distribuzioni. Dunque è venuto il momento di provare qualcosa di veramente diverso: Gentoo!

Il problema è che io ho una connessione ISDN a 64Kb/s su modem seriale, però con un abbonamento FLAT. Leggendo le istruzioni di installazione mi sono accorto che ad un certo punto bisogna scaricare il "Portage Tree" da Internet, ma volendo partire dallo Stage1  :Rolling Eyes:  non posso configurare un accesso dialup. Leggendo alcuni post c'è chi consiglia di partire dallo Stage3 che consente di configurare la connessione, ma a me non va. Cosa mi consigliate?

Inoltre, siccome ho la possibilità di utilizzare una connessione ADSL su un altro computer, vorrei sapere se è possibile scaricare i pacchetti più pesanti (tipo X o Gnome) da quel computer ed utilizzarli sul mio. Ogni link o documentazione è ben accetta.

Grazie tante a chiunque voglia aiutarmi, e spero in futuro di essere in grado di aiutare gli altri.

----------

## Benve

se hai a disposizione un'altro computer puoi usare questo come router e collegarti a questo tramite rete col comp dove installi la gentoo.

Se no puoi fare il solito travaso di pacchetti, dal comp con l'adsl alla futura gentoo box fino a che non hai un sistema che ti permette di far funzionare il modem.

Mi viene poi un dubbio. se dal cd di boot si può usare una adsl, si potrà usare anche una isdn.

----------

## Legolas80

A quanto ho capito io no perchè dovrei usare strumenti tipo WvDial, che in Stage1 non è incluso.

A proposito, ma quando esce la 1.4_final?

----------

## bsolar

Prova a vedere se qui trovi qualcosa di utile.  :Wink: 

----------

## Legolas80

Grazie, gentilissimo! Corro a leggere   :Wink: 

----------

## Legolas80

Sono partito!!! L'installazione procede a gonfie vele e grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscito ad installare con una connessione dial-up. Che emozione vedere il mio caro pinguino che cresce... altro che Anaconda   :Wink: 

Ora però mentre sto attendendo mi è venuto un dubbio. Vedo che una delle problematiche più frequenti è l'impostazione dei CFLAGS. Io sto partendo così su un Athlon XP 2100+

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

e penso che per ora possa bastare. Ma se domani trovo una impostazione migliore e la cambio c'è un modo per ricompilare tutto (e quando dico tutto è "tutto") con le nuove ottimizzazioni mantenendo le impostazioni di sistema inalterate?

----------

## shev

 *Legolas80 wrote:*   

> Ma se domani trovo una impostazione migliore e la cambio c'è un modo per ricompilare tutto (e quando dico tutto è "tutto") con le nuove ottimizzazioni mantenendo le impostazioni di sistema inalterate?

 

Certo, mi pare basti un banale "emerge -e world"  :Very Happy: 

(restano fuori solo le glibc)

----------

## doom.it

se non hai una connessione fre i due pc puoi scaricare i sorgenti col PC con adsl, metterli su CD, e poi copiarli nella dir /usr/portage/distfiles

OK OK è banale, lo so...ma magari a qualcuno può essere utile  :Wink: 

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Certo, mi pare basti un banale "emerge -e world" 
> 
> (restano fuori solo le glibc)

 

Non restano fuori le glibc. O sto capendo male il tuo post?

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non restano fuori le glibc. O sto capendo male il tuo post?

 

Bhe, mi sembrava d'aver capito dal Manuale del Portage che le cose stessero così. Cito il pezzo in questione:

"Un interessante effetto secondario di come world update lavora può essere usato dagli utenti per aggiornare tutto il software in un sistema. Mentre l'utilizzo di world update prova ad aggiornare tutti i pacchetti nel world file e le loro dipendenze, l'utilizzo dell'argomento --emptytree è un modo di forzare la ricompilazione di questi pacchetti e di ogni dipendenza ad eccezione delle glibc. Questo può essere utile per gli utenti che vogliono cambiare le opzioni del loro compilatore o le keyword USE e vogliono che questi cambiamenti vengano utilizzati per ogni pacchetto senza dover ricompilare tutto manualmente."

Ho forse interpretato male? Personalmente non ho ancora usato questa opzione, quindi non ho avuto modo di constatare di persona. Ogni illuminazione è ben accetta  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Mi rispondo da solo: ricompila pure le glibc, visto che "emerge -pe world" mi elenca pure quelle. Quindi il pezzo che citavo è riferito esclusivamente al fatto che l'opzione --emptytree non considera nelle dipendenze dei pacchetti le glibc, anche se cmq fanno poi parte dell'elenco dei pacchetti da aggiornare.

Questa volta ho capito?

----------

## Legolas80

Grazie intanto a doom.it... la tua dritta mi eviterà lunghe attese per i download. E grazie anche Shev e bsolar per la puntualità e la completezza dei loro interventi.

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Questa volta ho capito?

 

Non ne sono sicuro ed in ogni caso la documentazione non è chiara, leggendo anch'io ho l'impressione che glibc debba essere escluso mentre invece non lo è.

Penso sia un errore nella documentazione (magari da aggiornare). Ho postato al riguardo qui, aspetto riscontri.  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Ho postato al riguardo qui, aspetto riscontri. 

 

Grazie mille, puntuale e preciso come sempre. Vedrò di seguire il thread con particolare interesse  :Smile: 

----------

